# Welcome Stryker to MASSCOPS



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey Guys. I just had a friend join MassCops. His name is *Stryker*. We've been friends for 15 years so I'm pretty sure hes a decent guy. He's trying to get on at some point and has been through the process a few times. I'm sure he will have plenty to add.

Show him that MassCops love! :FM:


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to massops.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Welcome aboard Stryker! Too late to turn back now bwhaha!


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to Masscops..........

Don't be a douche


----------



## stryker (Jul 21, 2009)

Thak you guys 
ill try not to be a douche


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome aboard !! I just hope you are thick skinned.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome aboard! :85565:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome aboard....RUN , RUN LIKE Hell....Its a trap!


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Welcome to Masscops Stryker!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## CLOWN PATROL (May 25, 2009)

stryker said:


> Thak you guys
> ill try not to be a douche


...... hey nothing wrong with being a douche
welcome aboard!


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome to the site Stryker!!!!:alcoholi:


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!
hope you have a sense of humor.. hahahahah


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Make sure you have your armor on. Friendly fire is SOP.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Stryker!
Any friend of the Nightstalker is a friend of mine! Post on!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Nightstalker said:


> Hey Guys. I just had a friend join MassCops. His name is *Stryker*. We've been friends for 15 years so I'm pretty sure hes a decent guy. He's trying to get on at some point and has been through the process a few times. I'm sure he will have plenty to add.
> 
> Show him that MassCops love! :FM:


I saw this intro in a ventriloquist act once.

Will he be able to post while you drink a glass of water?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

94c said:


> I saw this intro in a ventriloquist act once.
> 
> Will he be able to post while you drink a glass of water?


It may be his split personality. Nightstalker may not be aware of it. Shhhhhhhh!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Stryker 

Fuck off you cocksucker liberal rat bastard of a low life. If you want to stay read on:





Welcome: By the way I've been drinking since 7:00pm tonight.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

MetrowestPD said:


> Stryker
> 
> Fuck off you cocksucker liberal rat bastard of a low life. If you want to stay read on:
> 
> Welcome: By the way I've been drinking since 7:00pm tonight.


lol did someone piss in your laundry basket?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Nightstalker said:


> lol did someone piss in your laundry basket?


LOL Just finished reading some liberal bastards view of the Gates arrest Yvonne Abraham of the Globe. It made me puke and I was a little agitated.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nightstalker said:


> lol did someone piss in your laundry basket?


I'm pretty sure that was humor based on the "don't be a douche" comment.. hahahaha

I got it.. anyone else have that fly over their heads?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

For once the male brethren of this site didn't need you to have boobs and a vagina to welcome you. Guess that means you can stay.

Welcome (but if the natives start acting funny just get a sex change).


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope this one lasts longer than the other one someone introduced and then never posted a thing


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

7costanza said:


> I hope this one lasts longer than the other one someone introduced and then never posted a thing


Dont worry 7... Hes here to stay. How about this... Give him a reason to stay. Hes here to learn as the majority of us are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome, *Stryker*!!! It'll be nice to see and get to know you in here!!!


----------



## AOfficer2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

Welcome to Masscops!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh...I thought it was Jeff Stryker. But welcome!


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

welcome ! ! !


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Muahahahaha! Fresh meat!!!










Just kidding, welcome aboard!


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Rock said:


> Welcome to Masscops..........
> 
> Don't be a douche


Welcome new fish..

Don't be a deuce either. There can be only one....


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Deuce said:


> Don't be a deuce either. There can be only one....


Much like Highlander, and if you fuck with Deuce you will lose your head via rage detachment.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Nightstalker said:


> Hey Guys. I just had a friend join MassCops. His name is *Stryker*. We've been friends for 15 years so I'm pretty sure hes a decent guy. He's trying to get on at some point and has been through the process a few times. I'm sure he will have plenty to add.
> 
> Show him that MassCops love! :FM:


You've known him for 15 years so you're 'PRETTY SURE HE'S A DECENT GUY"????

You don't KNOW? Screw it. Stryker, go screw yourself.

Nah, Welcome aboard. Don't take anything too personal or seriously and don't annoy people and you'll be fine

Now, go screw yourself.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to Masscops Stryker... you do know you have to buy a round for everyone at the next M&G... sorry man its not my rules its a Masscops Noob thing!


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Welcome to MassCops, we really care here.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> we really care here


" About what , I have no idea " ...


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

MSP75 said:


> Welcome aboard! Make sure you have your armor on. Friendly fire is SOP.


Welcome Stryker,

Like MSP75 says, make sure you are wearing your 'emotional' armor when you sign on .. friendly fire is not only *Standard Operating Procedure* here on MassCops, but guaranteed. There is no place for thin skin among us.

My unqualified word to the wise... If you can't improve the silence...then shut the f*ck up!!!

With that said... Bring it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I just can't believe that SinePari hasn't furnished the n00b with a warm welcome. I know he loves these kinds of threads. 

Welcome.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> Much like Highlander, and if you fuck with Deuce you will lose your head via rage detachment.


Aww c'mon, I'm a nice guy, just a lil misunderstood.. 8-[


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Deuce - that's like saying a flame-thrower is really just a misunderstood Zippo... :mrgreen:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay Stryker, I know you're here and flying under the radar, now dip your little toe into some of the sticky threads and i'll welcome you to masscops ;-)


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

This thread is WAY too long to welcome a GUY to Masscops...

Just kidding. Welcome aboard Stryker.


----------



## BaseballBabe (Jul 31, 2009)

Welcome Sryker!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK Welcome Stryker. I think you should start your Mass Cops career by proving yourself and tell someone to bang their ankles, I suggest USMPMC or maybe Sniper. Just two names off the top of my head...

Second did Farva show up at the last M&G?!?! Damn I missed alot!!

Third, dont trust these guys. If your going to a M&G ONLY accept directions from Delta or myself!! TRUST ME!!!!!! ;-)


----------

